# J C Graves Sheffield.



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

My mum went dogging in the garage where my late grandmothers bits and bobs ended up when she died 13 years ago.

She unearthed a pocket watch that was tricky to open, so she brought it to me ^^ a trusty penknife got it open... and showed a nice large set of Chester hallmarks for 1901.










Its a lever escapement and a key winder ^^










A couple of winds and it ticks away...I guess its worth a service...

Anyone know the name?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

1866-1945 successful & noted watchmaker in Sheffield, well worth a service IMO. :yes:

I think you'll find it is J G Graves.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Just looked up the makers mark, John George Graves.. hard to do when you think it is a C.

He made the case too...

Its good to hear he was successful and noted


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Entrepreneur, benefactor, former Lord Mayor.

Highly regarded & I believe there is still a charitable trust running in his name.

P.S. I think you may wish to edit your mother's endeavours in the garage.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Graves park in Sheffield is well known as a recreation area with numerous sports pitches as well as recreation and amenity area.

mr graves was rather famous in the area but didn't invent the most famous thing to come out of Sheffield ...'Endo's relish.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Graves park in Sheffield is well known as a recreation area with numerous sports pitches as well as recreation and amenity area.
> 
> mr graves was rather famous in the area but didn't invent the most famous thing to come out of Sheffield ...'Endo's relish.


 Glad to see you are observing the forum 9pm cut off time rule for mentioning anything edible...... :thumbsup:

:laugh:

Now behave Bond... :yes:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I also see that this is not an uncommon timepiece. Mr Graves was one of the first aboard the mail order business and had some 3000 employees (according to wiki) and looking at ebay there are a plethora of these watches around.

Also sitting in my chair with the television on in the back ground and still from the table some 4 foot away I could hear it ticking. I imagine back in the day of low ambient noise when the turning of a page was about as noisy as the domestic scene got it would sound deafening attached to ones waistcoat.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Certainly a keeper IMO along with it's long family connection.

What a wonderful keepsake. :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done mother for foraging in the garage - a lovely find. Have it serviced and it will tick even louder for another century or two. Went to pre-primary school in Gleadless during the war.

mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

What a beauty….

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Dogging in the garage you say..


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Oops...

Digging obviously, damn these tiny phone virtual keyboards.


----------

